# Ute motivational poster #2



## Huge29

:rotfl:


----------



## JAT83

That's funny :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

I believe that ute player is saying Unga!


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Gotta love Unga. The man is a brickhouse.


----------

